# Help clomid failed



## emma warner (Aug 11, 2010)

Im new to this and not sure where to go for advice but I was hoping some of you may have experienced something similar!so any advice would be most welcome
My husband and I have been trying for a family for a year and half. I came of the pill a year ago. Im 35 years old!I was on dianette pill for a prolonged amount of time on and off 12 years as I suffered from bad acne in my teens. since coming off the pill I havent had a period other than spotting here and there. We were referred to a fertility specialist and when they did all the standard tests- the results came back and they found I have high levels of FSH in my blood 9.8 - they advised me to try clomiphene fertility drugs for a few months to try to help me ovulate- . As i dont have periods I had to induce a bleed by taking MPA for 10 days then the clomiphene on day 2- 6 - i attended folicle tracking and all seemed positive I had 3 folicles growing and on day 19 I only had 2  so it looked like I had ovulated. when I had the blood test a week later - it came back with my progesterone levels at level 1 - which indicates that I didnt actually ovulate at all!the consultant was not sure what happened and told me to try clomiphene for another month and then book a review. to see what happens second time around. I have had to induce a bleed again by taking mpa tablets but this time no bleed came! just an odd spot of brown old blood!The consultant has told me to leave it for a week then book in for a scan so they can check the lining of my womb!has anyone else experience this - am I heading to early menapause?I feel like my hormones are against me!!has anyone else heard that dianette can cause infertility? also where do I go from here!help!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I'm not sure I can help completely as my situation is different.  However, I was prescribed 6mths of clomid 5 years ago but took it to boost ie release more eggs since I ovulate fine on my own.

When you had the follicle tracking, what cycle day did you go first time and did they tell you the size of the follicles ?  When you had the 2nd scan (cd19) did they advise the size of the follicles then and when they said you only had 2, did they say they could see the corpus luteum ?  The corpus luteum is the area of the follicle where the egg popped....it means "yellow body" or "yellow matter" and can actually be seen on a scan.  It's this that releases progesterone.

Your progesterone level of 1....was that 1 nmol/l or 1 ng/ml ?  With hormone levels it's good idea to include the unit measurement used since otherwise you could be comparing 2 completely different levels.  What cycle day (cd) did you have your blood test on ?  Many have progesterone tested on cd21 but this assumes you ovulated on cd14.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo (days past ovulation) so this is ideally when it should be tested....so if you ovulated on cd19 then you'd need to have progesterone tested on cd26.

As for your FSH level of 9.8 (I'm assuming measured in iu/L), that isn't that high at all and certainly nowhere near menopausal.  What cycle day did you have your FSH tested ?  Did you also have other hormones tested at same time such as LH, Oestradiol, Prolactin and Thyroid ?  If not then I would request these be tested and should be done anywhere between cd1-6 but ideally cd2 or cd3.

The contraceptive pill should not cause infertility otherwise they wouldn't prescribe it.  I was on the pill for 18 years, from the age of 16 and for 15 of those years I took the pill 3-6mthly without breaks because I have endometriosis.

It does sound like your cycles are mucked up and it can take a while for things to settle down and find natural rhythm when coming off the pill but if you stopped taking it a year ago then I would've thought things should be more regular now.  How long have you actively been ttc (trying to conceive) if you only came off pill a year ago ?

It would seem your clinic are doing some good monitoring of you if you're having follicle tracking scans and they're going to scan you again to check womb lining.  Hopefully they'll be able to provide some clearer answers following your next scan and fingers crossed the Clomid will work for you eventually.

Sorry can't offer much more in way of advise but good luck to you
Take care
Natasha


----------



## olivia1979 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was on dianette for a while......It usually takes 4 weeks for a natural period to come after taking it but shouldn't cause infertility...it would need to have that on its contra indications if so honey, so don't worry! As for non ovulation - I agree with Minxy......you may not have O'ed on CD 14 so if it was a few days later it wouldn't show up on your CD 21 tests...try not to worry xxxx


----------



## emma warner (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys
Im just learning  the lingo so thanks for explaining the abbreviations natasha!i have actually been off the pill since april 09- so that was a typo on my part!my husband and I have been ttc since then.
I had all my hormone levels tested on the initial consultation but the only one that came up high or that wasnt normal was FSH levels and it was tested twice initially it was 10.8 then down to 9.8. I have no idea what CD this was tested as I have no period!!they just tested me two weeks apart.I have never wished to have a period so much just for a few months so I can blumin work out what day CD it is!
On tracking my follicles the nurse never mentioned the yellow matter so Im not sure if I actually ovulated of if my 3rd folicle was hiding behind the other 2! my progesterone levels were tested one week after dpo.which as you siad should be at there highest!it wasnt!
After taking MPA to try to induce a bleed to enable me to take my second cycle of clomiphene- no bleed has arrived-  
Im just not sure what to do now as to take my second round of clomid I need to know what cd it is!
Any ideas??Can you take clomid succesfully without knowing what CD it is?


----------

